# Watches - Digital vs Analog



## WIGOH

Noob here.

I just bought a really nice Casio Pathfinder, and was wondering if that is ok for use in EMS? I hope to be an EMT soon, but I read somewhere that a watch with a second hand is a must.

Opinions?
Thanks in advance, Val


----------



## JPINFV

As long as the watch has a way to display seconds, you will be fine. I never had a problem with using a digital watch.


----------



## WIGOH

It does indeed. Glad to hear it...I love this watch.


----------



## KEVD18

as mentioned, as long as there is a second increment, its all personal preference.

i dont wear anything that isnt a swiss mechanical, so i cant help you on your choice.


----------



## traumateam1

Like everyone else has said, it's gotta have the seconds on there.. unless you can count 2 different numbers in your head at the same time.. <_<

Cheers


----------



## medicdan

Agreement with above.
I'm not a watch/jewelry person. I have a WalMart watch (the only item I own purchased there) that cost me $4.99. It has lasted me 5 years, and is scratched. When I work, as long as it tells me the time, I dont care. I dont know what I am going to touch while i'm working (but I hope i'll be wearing gloves). I know that when I get to the hospital, I am going to wash my hands (and wrists). I want my watch to be able to handle a little water, maybe some soap, maybe some scrubbing. 

Also consider purchasing a watch that is backlit-- especially in EMS, you are not always working in well lit environments. 

I am a diver, and have a dive watch/computer that I love, but I would never wear it when not underwater. 

recap: buy a cheap watch, something that works (and is waterproof), but that you dont care about.


----------



## ffemt8978

I buy Timex Ironman's because I have very specific criteria for my watches.

They must be all metal, full face backlight, digital time with a second hand.


----------



## Sasha

I like analog, to me it's just easier to read the second hand. My watch has a butterfly on it.


----------



## Anomalous

Seiko analog "Railroad Approved" purchased in July 1979
The 24 hour marking are nice to have until you get use to it.


----------



## reaper

emt-student said:


> Agreement with above.
> I'm not a watch/jewelry person. I have a WalMart watch (the only item I own purchased there) that cost me $4.99. It has lasted me 5 years, and is scratched. When I work, as long as it tells me the time, I dont care. I dont know what I am going to touch while i'm working (but I hope i'll be wearing gloves). I know that when I get to the hospital, I am going to wash my hands (and wrists). I want my watch to be able to handle a little water, maybe some soap, maybe some scrubbing.
> 
> Also consider purchasing a watch that is backlit-- especially in EMS, you are not always working in well lit environments.
> 
> I am a diver, and have a dive watch/computer that I love, but I would never wear it when not underwater.
> 
> recap: buy a cheap watch, something that works (and is waterproof), but that you dont care about.



Cheap Walmart watches. I get ones that have analog and digital. They break, get dirty or the batt dies, I just throw them out. 

Have a nice dive watch, when off duty.


----------



## Sasha

Anomalous said:


> Seiko analog "Railroad Approved" purchased in July 1979
> The 24 hour marking are nice to have until you get use to it.



Why would you need something railroad approved?


----------



## marineman

That's not the same guy that almost got hit by a train the other week is it sasha?


----------



## WIGOH

Thanks for all of the replies everyone.
My watch does have seconds, and it is large and very visible. I didn't think about night though. I has a backlight, but doesn't stay on for long, so unless I grow a third hand, that may not work. Perhaps the $5 Walmart is a good idea.


----------



## Scout

cheep is always good,


alot of people dont wear them anymore due to "infection" issues.

if you do wear one make sure you can scrub it clean with a nail brush. If you dont think it can cope with that dont be bothered with it


----------



## marineman

I have one with a metal band because I find it easier to scrub when needed. Also mine is an analog fossil but all 3 hands on it glow in the dark which alleviates having to push a button for backlight but you can still see it ticking. Different strokes for different folks but if you want to buy one and keep it for a while it's worth looking into. Otherwise you can never go wrong with cheap.


----------



## reaper

Scout said:


> cheep is always good,
> 
> 
> alot of people dont wear them anymore due to "infection" issues.
> 
> if you do wear one make sure you can scrub it clean with a nail brush. If you dont think it can cope with that dont be bothered with it



I thought that was what the dishwasher was for?B)


----------



## KEVD18

WIGOH said:


> Thanks for all of the replies everyone.
> My watch does have seconds, and it is large and very visible. I didn't think about night though. I has a backlight, but doesn't stay on for long, so unless I grow a third hand, that may not work. Perhaps the $5 Walmart is a good idea.



check your owners manual. theresd very well may be a setting to make it stay on for a prescibed period of time insteand of holding for on.

if thats how you have it set, and it still isnt long enough, consider a watch with luminous hand and markers:







thats the dial of an omega seamaster. granted, not many people will spend 4 grand on a watch and then wear it to work on a truck, but its a great example of what your watch should look like. the seamaster is the king of lume.


----------



## traumateam1

ffemt8978 said:


> I buy Timex Ironman's because I have very specific criteria for my watches.
> 
> They must be all metal, full face backlight, digital time with a second hand.



I but Timex Ironman watches too.. love them.


----------



## marineman

Kev, that's what mine is like. Not that expensive and it's definitely not that bright but at least it's enough that I can see it in the dark.


----------



## BossyCow

I use a Timex Analog.. but it has to have a bright back light and big real numbers.. no dots.. dashes... roman numerals.. etc.. good basic watch.


----------



## mycrofft

*Give me a solid old Timex digital with an alarm.*

My watch during four years firefighting and EMT on alternating days was a Wittnauer chronograph I bought from a guy for $40 in basic training (a whole story unto itself).


----------



## HotelCo

Cheap digital watch I bought from Target. Been beat up but it still is ticking. Has a nice backlight and switches to and from 12hr/24hr


----------



## fortsmithman

Digital here.


----------



## EMTCop86

Digital Timex from walmart 14.95 and has lasted 3 years and still going strong


----------



## RESQ_5_1

I have a Cardinal Digital/Analog with backlight. And, mine will turn on the backlight with a small flick of my wrist. And stay on long enough for me to time vitals.


----------



## SpudCrushr

ffemt8978 said:


> I buy Timex Ironman's because I have very specific criteria for my watches.
> 
> They must be all metal, full face backlight, digital time with a second hand.



I have a Timex triathlon. Smae thing, with a black plastic face. Still looks new after a year of use! Love that watch. It's also small, and slim. If it ever breaks, I'll be buying the same one again.


----------



## Flight-LP

KEVD18 said:


> check your owners manual. theresd very well may be a setting to make it stay on for a prescibed period of time insteand of holding for on.
> 
> if thats how you have it set, and it still isnt long enough, consider a watch with luminous hand and markers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats the dial of an omega seamaster. granted, not many people will spend 4 grand on a watch and then wear it to work on a truck, but its a great example of what your watch should look like. the seamaster is the king of lume.



Touche on the choice of timepieces. I agree, if its not C.O.S.C. certified, I probably won't care for it much (Although I do wear 2 quartz pieces - Citizen nighthawk GMT / Luminox F-117) for my current location. However, I do have to disagree on the lume king. I think either of my Breitling Superocean's will give you a run for your money.......... 

Plus they can go deeper! (chicks dig that!)

But the 300m automatic series is nice, especially with the electric blue dial in titanium. Definately my next purchase......................


----------



## medicdan

When was the last time you brought your citizen, or any other watch to 300m? 
Even as a military diver, the deepest you are going to go without a sub is 2-300 feet. As a recreational diver, rarely below 80, and never below ~120-130.


----------



## KEVD18

the new rolex is waterproof to 3900m.

you may never be able to make use of it, but wouldnt it be cool to own a watch thats capable of that kind of depth????


----------



## BossyCow

KEVD18 said:


> the new rolex is waterproof to 3900m.
> 
> you may never be able to make use of it, but wouldnt it be cool to own a watch thats capable of that kind of depth????



Sure, if I got it as a gift! What's the price tag on that badboy?


----------



## KEVD18

msrp for around 15k


----------



## Flight-LP

KEVD18 said:


> the new rolex is waterproof to 3900m.
> 
> you may never be able to make use of it, but wouldnt it be cool to own a watch thats capable of that kind of depth????



Yeah, but the Deep Sea is fugly as he!!......................

Besides, Rolex can't make a dive watch worth its cost. Omega and Breitling both blow Rolex out of the water on design and construction. Only thing they have going for them is an inhouse movement, although Omega is starting to do the same thing.


----------



## KEVD18

i agree its a pretty homely design, but its water proof to -3900m!!!!

theres only one rolex i want, and it happens to be the most asthetically pleasing watch ever made. that would be the cosmograph daytona. this years model is great, without a doubt, but i would quite literally kill if i could find one of these:


----------



## Flight-LP

Good luck! an original condition 6263 will run you about $30k. It is a beauty though!

The only downside with the Daytona's is the lack of a datewheel. I'd rather have a Tudor Tiger chrono. It also tends to wear small for a 40mm watch. Maybe its the bezel design, but it definately feels smaller than the other sports models...............


----------



## MRE

I used to like digitals, but have switched to analog in the last few years.  I have a Luminox 3100 that I wear every day, and I am thinking about getting a Luminiox 3204, which is a lot dressier in my opinion and would be good for wearing to (more) formal events.  This is also the first watch that Luminox has made with a saphire crystal.

Anyone have any thoughts on this watch before I go and spend $350 on it?


----------



## Flight-LP

KB1OEV said:


> This is also the first watch that Luminox has made with a saphire crystal.



Incorrect, the 3400 series also has a sapphire crystal with AR coating. Luminox is a good functional watch, the tritium seems to glow slightly better than traser and S&W. I love mine, especially in the field.


----------



## MRE

Flight-LP said:


> Incorrect, the 3400 series also has a sapphire crystal with AR coating. Luminox is a good functional watch, the tritium seems to glow slightly better than traser and S&W. I love mine, especially in the field.



Actually I checeked and there are a couple others with saphire, like the 8xxx series.  I believe that Luminox just started making watches with saphilre in the last year or two.  Thats what I was thinking when I said it was the first one.  Either way, my 3100 is scratched and I don't like it, so I'm going with saphire.


----------



## KEVD18

the 6263 is my white whale. every horologist has their grail watch. mine is the 1980 role 6263.


----------



## Anomalous

Sasha said:


> Why would you need something railroad approved?



My 'real' job.


----------



## reaper

This is a great watch.
http://www.doxawatches.com/sub750_dirkpitt.htm

Plus, if it is good enough for Dirk Pitt, it is good enough for me!


----------



## Tincanfireman

One of those fancy $1500 jobs would keep me in timepieces for a lifetime!  I am on my third Timex Forester from Wally World; no particular reason outside of having an analog face with a second hand; cheap; and easy to clean.


----------

